# Custom Reel Seats



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Here are a couple of Phenix M1 MX-69ML blanks that I built using two of Jay Cooks exceptional looking custom painted reel seats. I wish my photo skills were much better than they are to capture the gloss and smoothness of his paint jobs. They are in the same class if not better than Matagi's painted seats.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice looking seats.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Those are cool looking.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Jay sent me one of his reel seats and it is just beautiful. It is absolutely perfect. There is not a flaw on it anywhere.
Pat


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Good looking rods


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Lance, that looks like a couple of extremely nice builds. Nice and clean and straight to the point. Wish I could see them in person.

Guys, thanks for all the compliments. It really makes it seem like it's worth all the work that goes into them. I really wish I had more time and a better place to paint. 

Pat, that seat got there quick. Glad you like it!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I haven't had Matagi's in my hand, but I can't imagine how they could be any nicer than what Jay does w/ his seats! Lance, those look like the seats we were slobberin' over at the DP show! You built some SMOOTH look'n rods w/ 'em!!


----------



## VinceB (Feb 22, 2012)

They look great Lance! Love the colors.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Jay and Lance.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are awesome Lance!!! I got 2 from Jay as well and they are beautiful!!!!! I cant wait to build around them.

Jay, thanks again!! They are truly amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarmst100 (Aug 12, 2010)

Beautiful! I love the green.


----------



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

Those things are sweet!!!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Those are very nice seats! Good work on the rods too!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Both of yall do extremely nice work!!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I saw these sitting on the shelf at SL the other day and there was no denying who painted the seats. Top notch products from both crafters! No dime store paint job, I can assure you that.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. All of the comments are greatly appreciated. If jay would go into production on these seats I'd be a steady customer.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice reel seats. I like them.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow! Really nice seats!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Those are beautiful. Will definitely "want" one of these seats for whoever does my next build. Makes it even better buying from a sponsor!


----------

